# How do people wash dishes and silverware and kill all the germs?



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

How do people wash dishes and silverware and kill all the germs?


Very hot tap water ?

Bottled water ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry Howard but are you serious?
Here we wash our dishes in cold water and dish washing liquid and contaminated well water for years and I haven't grown an extra head nor ever been sick.
Excess oil or fat is tipped into a glass bottle and eventually once settled goes into our plastic bottle for the chain saw lube, works a treat and saves pesos.
Any excess in the pan is wiped out with paper towel and discarded, no fat or oil down my drains. The silverware and dishes are then all wiped over with an anti bacterial solution (Milton) and then stored in a hermetically sealed vault until we bring them out for the germs to land on before we eat.

Howard Hughes eat your heart out.

Can I ask? You don't have germs where you live?

Next will be shoe polish.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve, the USA has safe tap water


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Full of chlorine and fluoride and god only knows what else but it's safe because it's made in a first world country?









What Do You Know About Your Drinking Water?


How much do you know about your drinking water quality? Is tap water or bottled water safer? Learn more here from WebMD.




www.webmd.com





OMO but I consider I breathe more germs every breath than when I wash my dishes in well water two or three times a day.
We lived in Manila 10 years ago for a year and washed dishes, washed clothes, showered and brushed teeth in the local tap water and never a problem, same here with well water.
We do drink bottled water from the local refill station both in Manila and here in La Union.

I think you are making a mountain out of a mole hill and since you are now here apparently all I can offer is a tablespoon of cement. Can't wait for the next left field posting.

Again only my opinion.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The mother in law does use excessive amounts of washing liquid then rinses after before leaving everything to air dry. We have a tap that heats the water so use less washing liquid and towel dry and put away aftet.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And you are still alive Gary.

Some people O/R. Or have little to think about?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Next will be shoe polish.


While we are on the topic, what polish do you use on your slippers? 🤣


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only the best Dubbin for my slippers but I use jay-al for my saddles and leather car seats. We could go on all day with these idiosyncrasies and gain nothing especially in a supposed third world country and simply make the best of what is available and put up with the rest.

Glad someone noticed my quip Don. BTW how do you polish your slippers? How do you sanitize your utensils and kitchenware? Toenail safety? Breathing the air in Makati? (for the OP) Nice to have a laugh now and then.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, since I got no useful suggestions from this forum, this is what I am doing

Tap water is dangerous, so I am not using tap water in any way to washing utensils.

I brought with me a fork, spoon, and a knife. I buy some food at the grocery store which does not require cooking. My hotel room has a small refrigerator. The staff always provides 3 rolls of toilet paper.

After making a peanut butter sandwich, I wipe the knife with toilet paper, and then spray some isopropyl alcohol 70% on the knife and let the knife air dry.

Another idea might have been to wash the knife using tap water and dishwashing detergent, and then place the knife in the mid-day sun for the UV rays to kill any germs on the knife. But, I think the 70% alcohol kills germs in 30 seconds - quicker and more reliable. And, I do not want to use the tap water at all. Using tap water is adding germs to the knife.

Regards,
H


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard, you got plenty of suggestions. You need to relax and focus on the pollution you are breathing in Makati and not the tap water, what makes US tap water any safer than in the Philippines? Because they say so? Pigs can fly.
I suppose you are bathing in bottled water. As for the food you buy from the local grocery store that does not require cooking? Where was that made? Is it safe?

3 rolls of toilet paper per day? Where and how was that made? Germs? Contamination? Wash your arse with a bum washer,,,,, golly the water is contaminated so best to use toilet paper and leave my own germs on my bum?
Only an observation but are you really in the Philippines or simply trolling here? What happened to all the girls you were chatting to? Supposed to meet? How are you finding the time you have spent here in the Philippines instead of persisting with trivial tripe.

Howard, the water in your hotel is no different to the water you use in the states. As said here's a table spoon of cement to harden you up.

No apologies to my fellow expats for being blunt and to the point, some people are full of ****e.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@HowardZ 
If using your UV idea, you have to TURN the things to hit all sides so very inconvinient.

If you dont want to pay bottled water to wash dishes, you can use your UV idea to get FREE clean water  Just put tap water in a bottle and put it in sun long time enough.

As Bigpearl said, you are affraid of such, but stay in very polluted Metro Manila!!! Why are you there still??? 

When I travel a not to long while I solve it by eating things which dont need anything to eat with and no one can screw up as e g hard boiled eggs, bananas... 
And geting an APPARTMENT/HOUSE or such asap *with cooking possibilities, *boiling things kill bacterias. There are boarding house studio type places which can be rented a while. Such can cost per MONTH what 1-2 nights in hotel cost... I know of such at Palawan* BUT none in Metro Manila by no way I would stay there 🤣 If I would need to wait for further airflight in Manila I would just stay at the airporr to get away ASAP. 

*I did knew some other places too earlier, but I have forgot by it was long time since I stoped bothering about other than Palawan, but I know people at other islands too, so if you want to check somewhere else I perhaps know someone there I can ask.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

In philippines my wife washed with running water and dish soap on each item. I guess she went through a lot of soap. Then put them away in a plastic container to keep the rats off. That is the rats I could hear scrambling in the ceiling every night which I would lie awake waiting for them to gnaw a hole through and drop on us.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Hire an exterminator


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ChrisNZ said:


> In philippines my wife washed with running water and dish soap on each item. I guess she went through a lot of soap. Then put them away in a plastic container to keep the rats off. That is the rats I could hear scrambling in the ceiling every night which I would lie awake waiting for them to gnaw a hole through and drop on us.


I have 3 rat traps always baited, one small, a medium, and a giant trap that keeps them out of the home and I know exactly what you mean by the rat running around in the ceiling.

If you don't use a giant trap you'll keep having rat issues because they won't fit into a medium-sized trap or getaway but with the larger trap, it's much harder.

We had a few issues with the cobra also moving around in the ceiling you can hear them and it's a whole new sound they chase either the bats or rats.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As Howard stated? Get an exterminator.
Apparently according to the neighbours the old owner of our property had rats everywhere including the kitchen benches but they also said he left food and rubbish lying around and threw his garbage all over the lots. You may remember my rant from a few years ago that it took months to get rid of his rubbish both on the ground and partially buried, now digging trenches and foundations even more is turning up,,,,, plenty of broken glass and plastic cr#p.

Since we moved in and cleaned the property and house nada. Now and then I see the neighbours cats in the yard stalking prey but I think they are chasing the big skinks, the big Tokays are too cleaver for the cats as I have laid rat/mouse baits a few times around the house and they are never touched.

Back to the OP? How are you coping with the pollution and smells in Makati Howard?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I started out with seperate utensils and bought UV light. After a while I figured that the only way to get used to the water was to get slowly introduced. After all babies do it and I figure I shower and wash everyday in the water. 
I now just use same dishes they clean in cold water. I do have a standalone water purifier that I use for my drinking water and washing fruits and veggies that don't get cooked. Anything cooked I figure kills the germs and bacteria. 
I am lucky and we have city water out here, it comes from way up the mountain. I feel better about dish cleaning and showers I use service from two cities for redundancy. My wife uses the Blue bottle water for drinking and tap for everything else. 
With our baby we use my purified water or Blue bottle and are just starting to try bathing in city water. 
Our relative used well water to wash their baby and the baby got sick from getting some in mouth. We are careful with our baby and me, doing the slow introduction. 
The other big problem is the swimming pools around. Some are pretty nasty, I avoid all pools that I know are not fully chlorinated or are flowing water pools.


----------



## RickD (5 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Steve, the USA has safe tap water


Howard, are you not familiar with Dearborn Michigan, the water was filthy nasty. For years. Or one of thes
*43 US cities have contaminated water. Here's how to protect ...*
https://www.mic.com › life › 43-us-cities-have-contaminat...

Rick D




e 43 cities.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, he is already here from the sounds of things or perhaps pretending, staying in one of the most polluted cities in the world and worried about kitchenware? Go figure.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Move to BGC...

BGC has its own water utility company. The water rate is higher than elsewhere in Metro Manila, but according to the water company, they treat the water so that it is drinkable from the tap.

We don't drink directly from the tap, but I use it coffee, brushing teeth, washing dishes etc.

I also use the tap water in an aquarium after additional treatment to remove any chlorine and chloramines (toxic for fish, but unlikely to cause any health problems in drinking water). All the fish seem OK.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

So far I like Makati.
The hotel room has a sign saying the tap water is not potable with a sign language depicting do not drink it.

The hotel is not great - just 3 stars and small room, but the price is low compared to where I live in the USA.

And every day I walk to Landmark for the exercise, and to buy something.
I like the French Bakery.

Sometimes I go into the family bank to get change for a 1000 peso bill.

Everywhere I go, all the people are polite.

I guess the model guns the security people have.

38 revolver, 1911 semi-auto pistol, Armscorp chrome 12 gauge shotgun.

Sometimes I will eat fastfood like McDonalds.
But I try to keep my salt intake low for my blood pressure.
I noticed very little salt on the McDonalds french fries

Buying food at the Landmark grocery store lets me look at the nutrition labels and add up how much sodium I eat each day.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Moving from a 3 star hotel in Makati to BGC? Budgets etc.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

@ How about the polluted air? 

There are much cheaper places to stay than hotels, there are APPARTMENTS and "studio type" boarding houses to rent at a MONTHLY cost similar to a few nights in hotels often WITH cooking possibilities... I dont know any such in Metro Manila, but e g in Puerto Princesa there are such for from 3000 pesos per MONTH, and houses from 8000. So much cheaper even if not staying a month...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We paid PHP 3,500 per month for a studio apt (included cooking area & separate CR/shower room) in Cianta. About 10 or11 years ago so may be a bit more nowadays.

Fred


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Howard

I agree with you about the tap water is here in the USA. The treatment system is very good here. I don't know if the Philippines even treat their tap water. I didn't want to gamble drinking the tap water. I never drank any of it when living there. I always bought treated water.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

On the old Subic base the water is treated and drinkable, I still wouldn't. The big problems in the Philippines are the antiquated and under maintained pipe system.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> On the old Subic base the water is treated and drinkable, I still wouldn't. The big problems in the Philippines are the antiquated and under maintained pipe system.


I agree. The water in Angeles was not good to drink either. I never tried it. After seeing the various old pipes in my apartment no way. 

The guys there told me not to drink the filtered water in the blue jugs either. They mentioned getting fever from it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

There have been lots of interesting thoughts on washing dishes, as said I wash clothes, dishes, brush my teeth and shower with well water, for my JD and drinking water I only use the water from the refill station that I know is tested every 3 to 4 weeks by the health dept.
Funny when I think about the hype here, I owned a farm for over 20 years and lived on tank water putrefied by green tree frogs, bird droppings, python droppings so rats and mouse droppings, atmospheric fallout as did my then wife and 2 children and never an issue, guess what? We drank it too.

As said, a teaspoon of cement or as we often say in Oz? Harden up princess, stop being so precious.

OMO, 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

Gary D said:


> The mother in law does use excessive amounts of washing liquid then rinses after before leaving everything to air dry. We have a tap that heats the water so use less washing liquid and towel dry and put away aftet.


My wife has been in the States for 3.5 years. She uses copious amounts of Dawn to hand wash the dishes. Our dishwasher has just become another storage location for the "deals" she finds at the local Goodwill. Plates, glasses and such)))


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

boris64 said:


> My wife has been in the States for 3.5 years. She uses copious amounts of Dawn to hand wash the dishes. Our dishwasher has just become another storage location for the "deals" she finds at the local Goodwill. Plates, glasses and such)))


Yep, When we lived in the states, the dishwasher became a veggie storage place.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

When we lived in Australia the dishwasher was used everyday and I purchased 3 over 25/30 years, Busy house and entertaining but now? Retired all by hand and no need for a dishwasher (that's my job, keeps me off the streets).
No sterilization just well water and dish washing liquid. No need to buy a dishwasher here. Nor anti bacterial products.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## askinsf (5 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, since I got no useful suggestions from this forum, this is what I am doing
> 
> Tap water is dangerous, so I am not using tap water in any way to washing utensils.
> 
> ...


Just curious.....have you considered using plastic spoons, forks, and knives? Seems like a no-brainer if you're so concerned on how to wash a utensil!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't even drink water from the tap here in the states. To much chlorine in the water. I only use bottled water. I try to by spring water here and not purified water. the spring water has a better taste to it.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I don't even drink water from the tap here in the states. To much chlorine in the water. I only use bottled water. I try to by spring water here and not purified water. the spring water has a better taste to it.
> 
> art


Now that's something not recommended in the Philippines, always buy the purified water as spring water is only someone else's tap water.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary

Oh really!! We have several sources for spring water around the country. the spring water here is fresh tasting. the purified water is nasty tasting, especially making coffee or instant drinks.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Gary
> 
> Oh really!! We have several sources for spring water around the country. the spring water here is fresh tasting. the purified water is nasty tasting, especially making coffee or instant drinks.
> 
> art


We do also in the UK but that's not the Philippines. With the amount of pollution in the Philippines I wouldn't even trust the rain straight out of the sky.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

gary

I agree with you. I never drank any water while there unless it was purified. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Solved by fetch away from cities  and not downstream polution sourses.

One real estate I thought a bit about a long time ago had 3 - 4 artesic water sourses, coming from a not populated mountain and no polution sourse in between. 
An other has the water sourse to a rather big village.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Solved by fetch away from cities  and not downstream polution sourses.
> 
> One real estate I thought a bit about a long time ago had 3 - 4 artesic water sourses, coming from a not populated mountain and no polution sourse in between.
> An other has the water sourse to a rather big village.


Where can I buy it bottled.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

The first was just going to the 8 (?) hectares farmland, they just used themselves.

The second is at mountain/hill outside brgy Bato main village, Taytay, Palawan. I dont know if anyone sell, I dont believe so. The big spring is at land belonging to sister to owner of the close lot for sale, still for sale I believe. They dont live there at any of these lots, so I suppouse the one with the spring can be for sale too for price they find interesting. That family is decendants of the founder of Bato, so relatives own a lot of land in that baranggay. 

I have seen more lands for sale with springs, but them I dont know if any possible polution sourse at them. E g one spring was at land for sale, , neighbours go there to fetch water. 
An other had built concreete cover around their spring with tap and the flow over go out to the creek as it went to before too.


----------

